# screen – Konsole teilen

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich krieg’s nicht hin, in einer screen-Session die Konsole zu teilen. Wenn ich screen starte, dann kann ich, entsprechend der Dokumentation, indem ich STRG drücke, dann a und dann einen anderen Buchstaben, screen steuern. Mit STRG+a+d kann ich die screen-Session von der Konsole trennen, mit STRG+a+c bekomme ich ein neues Unterfenster und so weiter.

Die Konsole teilen geht angeblich mit STRG+a+S. Aber egal, ob ich STRG, a und dann s oder STRG, a, UMSCHALT und dann s drücke, es wird die Konsole angehalten. Fortsetzen kann ich dann mit STRG+q. Passiert genau so sowohl in konsole, als auch in einem VT (STRG+ALT+F1).

Horizontales Teilen geht angeblich mit STRG+a+|, aber das klappt (Tastaturlayoutbedingt?!) genauso wenig. Wenn ich STRG und a drücke, dann ALT-GR (braucht man ja für „|“), dann wird, schon bevor ich den „<>|“-Knopf drücke, folgende Eingabe angezeigt:

```
?æ
```

Was mache ich falsch?!

----------

## l3u

Update:

Das vertikale Splitten geht mit der Version von screen, die in Portage ist, scheinbar gar nicht, da diese ziemlich angestaubt ist. Vgl. Bug #419483.

Das horizontale Splitten funktioniert – zumindest hier – nicht, weil es mit anderen Shell-Funktionen kollidiert. Zum Laufen bekommen habe ich es, indem ich in ~/.screenrc die Funktion der Rautetaste zugewiesen habe:

```
bind '#' split
```

Beim Entfernen einer durch Splitten erstellten Region gibt es dann gleich das nächste Problem: das geht laut Dokumentation mit C-a X. Leider kollidiert das wiederum scheinbar intern mit C-a x (man beachte die Groß- und Kleinschreibung), so dass durch C-a x nicht die Region entfernt, sondern die Session gesperrt wird. Auch das kann man mit einer Neuverknüpfung umgehen, hier mit dem Komma gelöst:

```
bind ',' remove
```

Hat jemand anders die selben Probleme? Da sollte man ja evtl. ebuild-seitig mal was an den Voreinstellungen machen, wenn die einfach nicht funktionieren?!

----------

## Jean-Paul

screen im Portage-Tree hat schon eine aktuelle Version - da wird halt nicht mehr so viel dran gewerkelt.

Liegt vielleicht auch tmux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/tmux

Das ist die Alternative zu screen und so weit ich weiß wird kontinuierlich daran gearbeitet.

----------

## l3u

Also laut dem o. g. Bug hat sogar Debian(!) mittlerweile einen Snapshot gemacht, den die verwenden …

----------

## papahuhn

Nimm tmux, das ist wirklich gut.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab’s mir grad mal angeschaut! Macht, was screen macht und funktioniert – einfach so! Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass es vernünftige Alternativen zu screen gibt! Damit wäre das Problem dann tatsächlich ursächlich gelöst :-)

… wobei man zur Ehrenrettung von screen sagen muss, dass ich mittlerweile auch kapiert habe, was ich falsch gemacht habe … ich dachte, man muss die Tasten gleichzeitig bzw. hintereinander drücken, also die Escape-Keys gedrückt lassen. Vielmehr muss man ja aber _erst_ STRG+a drücken und dann _loslassen_ – und dann die entsprechende Funktionstaste. Dann funktioniert auch das Splitten.

----------

